# UK Pension increase



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Just received a letter from UK Pensions office advising me that my pension will increase by 2.5% in April.
Two good things about this:-

1 I get an increase
2 The letter from them was delivered to my house here in Davao, transit time a little over one month.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucky for you the last time irecieved a letter from the pensions office it took 2 months to reach me it went from Manila toSanta Cruz to Batangas to San Pedro finally arrived at my local post office which then took 9 days to get it to me! And the letter was informing me that my pension would be stopped because i had not sent back the proof of life forms they sent me ! A quick phone call sorted the problem.
Not received anything from the pensions dept yet. I suppose its on its way to Legazpi first !


----------

